# More Spam Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 19, 2021)

Friend in park asked if i could make more spam jerky.

You betcha.














The perfect marinade. Overnight then into dehydrator.


----------



## MileHiGuy (Jun 19, 2021)

That's got to be one of the craziest things I've ever heard of.  Sounds like it could be great though!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 19, 2021)

Wow, I would like to try that. How long does it take to dry?  Looks like about 3/8" sticks.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 19, 2021)

Bet they have a good salt kick to them.


----------



## disco (Jun 19, 2021)

Brilliant idea! Big like!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 19, 2021)

I forgot about you doing this. I don't see Dales around here though. What is the flavor profile on the marinade?
I found this copycat recipe. Sound legit?
3 cups soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons sugar
1 dash black pepper
1 dash paprika
1 teaspoon garlic powder


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 19, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I forgot about you doing this. I don't see Dales around here though. What is the flavor profile on the marinade?
> I found this copycat recipe. Sound legit?
> 3 cups soy sauce
> 1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
> ...



Do you have Moores marinade in stores.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 19, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Wow, I would like to try that. How long does it take to dry?  Looks like about 3/8" sticks.


Takes around 12-16 hours, may be longer cuz i sliced kinda thick


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm just checking in here, so I get notified & don't miss the final Pics!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm just checking in here, so I get notified & don't miss the final Pics!!!
> 
> Bear


Bear buddy

I would have to reduce the sodium for you....huge

My neighbor is a salt-a-holic and is like a rail with normal BP, One them people that can absorb the salt better than us old pharts.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 19, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Do you have Moores marinade in stores.


Haven't seen it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Bear buddy
> 
> I would have to reduce the sodium for you....huge
> 
> My neighbor is a salt-a-holic and is like a rail with normal BP, One them people that can absorb the salt better than us old pharts.




Yup---I never had a problem with salt & sodium, until Agent Orange caught up with me. Now on the rare occasion of Me eating Spam, I get the Bacon flavored Spam.
It has the lowest amount of sodium of all the Spam choices---Even less than what they call "Low Sodium".
Shoot, I used to consume a Can of Spam in one or two meals. Now I stretch a can into 5 or 6 meals.

Bear


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 19, 2021)

Steve

Allegro regular marinade and Kroger marinade are also very similar to Dale's.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2021)

Deyhydrator now. set to 135 because its really hot and humid out already.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 21, 2021)

Neighbor is going to be happy, she getting her salt fix.

If your salt sensitive use the less salt spam and dales or moores.

DO NOT ADD ANY CURE As the spam already has it.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 21, 2021)

I got to try this! Looks very good.


----------

